# Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2009)

*Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Die kostenlose Wochenendzeitung "Münchner Samstags Blatt" hat einen fragwürdigen Artikel über Computerspielsucht veröffentlicht. Dieser bezieht sich auf die Aussage eines Vaters, dessen Sohn zwei Jahre lang Computerspielsüchtig war. Hier hieß es "_Viele Computerspieler ... stellen sich zum Beispiel einen Eimer unter den Schreibtisch oder ziehen sich Windeln an, weil sie während des Spiels den Schreibtisch nicht verlassen wollen_"

Darüber hinaus soll es auch zu gewaltätigen Ausschreitungen kommen, wenn Eltern versuchen ihrem Kind, das Computerspielen zu verbieten - dabei werden angeblich "_Mütter in den Schwitzkasten genommen_" und "_durch die Wohnung geschleift_".

Bezug auf die allgemeine Spielerkultur wird dabei nicht genommen - der Artikel verallgemeinert zwar nicht direkt, berichtet aber auch nicht über andere Fälle - der im Artikel genannte Fall soll angeblich "_viele Computerspieler_" betreffen.

QUELLE: "Heroin aus der Steckdose" - Wochenanzeiger Mnchen


----------



## Low (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



> Viele Computerspieler ... stellen sich zum Beispiel einen Eimer unter den Schreibtisch oder ziehen sich Windeln an, weil sie während des Spiels den Schreibtisch nicht verlassen wollen.



Wenn das stimmt...
WOW...
Muss mir das erstmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Leider muss ich sagen gibt es solche Leute. Finde es auch schade das manche nur nach am PC z.B. Essen. Also Mittag,Abendessen. Ich unterhalte mich lieber mit meiner Familie über dem Tag als zu zocken.


Schon schlimm wie viele vor dem PC verkommen.


----------



## DarkMo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

das erinnert mich dran, das es bald wieder soweit ist - die schlimmste zeit des tages sag ich euch! ich muss den eimer wieder leeren -.- irgendwann hab ich mir in wow soviel geld zusammen-china-gefarmt, dass ich mir endlich meinen klosesel mit spülung kaufen kann!

es ist schon nicht leicht unser leben mit dem computer...

aber jetz ma im ernst: wer sich nen eimer untern schreibtisch stellt weil er zu faul is den rechner zu verlassen, den wird seine eigne mutter aber 3mal überwältigt bekommen, wenn er versucht sie in den schwitzkasten zu bekommen, von durch die wohnung schleifen wollen wir hier mal garnich reden xD oder nehmen die ihren eimer jeden tag noch 3stunden mit in die mukki bude? also so ein schwachsinn...


----------



## anselm (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus soll es auch zu gewaltätigen Ausschreitungen kommen, wenn Eltern versuchen ihrem Kind, das Computerspielen zu verbieten - dabei werden angeblich "_Mütter in den Schwitzkasten genommen_" und "_durch die Wohnung geschleift_".



Ich kenn keinen der so etwas macht, aber manchen Kindern könnte man so etwas zu trauen.  

Ich persönlich würde mich nach so einer Aktion schämen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Immer wenn ich so was lesen frage ich mir warum die Journalisten geworden sind.
Oder nicht bei der Bild arbeiten...

Aber der hat in einen Punkt recht unten/neben meine tisch ist eine Eimer...das is aber nur mein Normale Mühl drin..aber keine Biomüll um es mal so zu sagen


----------



## frEnzy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Wahrscheinlich war der Artikel als Witz oder Satire gemeint, ist dann aber auf die falsche Seite in der Zeitung gerutscht. Das kann man nicht mal ansatzweise ernst nehmen und jeder, der sowas ließt und das auch noch glaubt, frisst auch kleine Kinder und stinkt nach altem Motoröl. So! Und jetzt gehe ich meine Windel wechseln...


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Low schrieb:


> > Zitat:
> > Viele Computerspieler ... stellen sich zum Beispiel einen Eimer unter den Schreibtisch oder ziehen sich Windeln an, weil sie während des Spiels den Schreibtisch nicht verlassen wollen.
> 
> 
> ...



Na? Neue Anregung bekommen? 

Aber ernsthaft... SO EIN QUATSCH! Ich wette, das hat auf der ganzen Welt noch überhaupt niemand gemacht, um nicht vom PC aufstehen zu müssen.

Klar, es gibt einige wenige Situationen, in denen kann man seinen Platz nicht verlassen und da müssen für solche Eventualitäten eben alternative Lösungen gefunden werden. Aber am PC zu sitzen gehört sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Cop (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

ich muss zugeben,das ich genau diese erkenntniss über mich auch gerade erlebt habe, das ich Spielesüchtig bin. ( bin aber bisher noch immer zum klo gegangen! )

Ich habe viel stunden am PC verbracht, und unmengen an Kohle in daueraufrüstungen und Games gesteckt.
Mein Soziales umfeld hat sich auf einige wenige beschränkt, wovon einige selber "süchtig" sind, und einige mich halt nicht aufgeben wollten. Ich habe aber stunden in Hardwareforen verbracht.

So habe ich am Letzten Sonntag nachts um 2Uhr etwa 1TB an Game Images und Daten gelöscht, dann bin ich gerade am Schränke aussortieren, und geb die tage etwa 5 Große Kartons an PC Kramms weg, oder schmeisse es weg.
Die Gameswerden sortiert,und dann im Marktplatz in Paketen Verkauft.

Da ich aber weiterhin einen PC zum Arbeiten  benötiege, habe ich meinen Game PC (obwohl nicht alt und gerade aufgerüßtet) gestern Verkauft, und mir einen ASRock ION 330 gekauft.
Der Reicht zum Arbeiten, und ich komme garnicht in den versuch zu Spielen.

Ich denke mal das mich jetzt ne menge leute verurteilen, aber genauso war ich auch noch vor wenigen tagen.


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Also ich kenne ein bis zwei Leute, die ich als gefährdet, bzw stark gefährdet bezeichnen wwürde, aber naja, dass die sich einen einmer hinstzellen oder eine windel anziehen halte ich mal für den größten quatsch, denn was für zeit verliert man denn bitte beim holen und leeren des eimers, bzw beim an- und ausziehen der windel?? Das dürfte so ungefähr (abgesehen davon es ist ein 20 Liter Eimer und ne Rolle Klopapier liegt daneben  ) gleich sein ob man eben auf Klo geht oer diese "Hilfsmittel" benutzt ....
Also macht es miener Meinung anch keinen Sinn so etwas zu machenl...
Es mag sein, dass Extremsüchtige Gewalt ausüben gegen diejenigen die ihnen ihre "Droge" wegnehmen möchten, aber dann wissen die betroffenen das und können da was gegen Unternehmen...
Dass Online-Spiele süchtig machen können, stimmt, ich selber habe mal ein Jahr lang extrem War of Galaxy gespielt, Top 20 Acc gehabt und das ist nicht schlecht und brauht Zeit, aber naja, wenn man einigermaßen klar im Kopf ist, dann merkt man, dass nicht Spiel und das normale Leben nebeneinander laufen und deshalb mache ich nun gearde mein Abi und spiele nicht mehr 
GEspielt habe ich während der 11. Klasse, in der sowieso nix neues an Stoff gekommen ist und naja, der Notenschintt ist abgesackt um genau 0,0 

Also Fazit 
Das ist Humbuk was dort beschriben wird von wegen Eimer und Windel und wenn das wirklich einer macht, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das die 0,0001% sind von den Extremsüchtigen...

Ich selber weiß wie "gefährlich" sowas sein kann, aber wenn man was in seinem Leben vorhat und die Möglichkeit hat das umzustzen sowie einigermaßen "klar im Kopf" ist, dann weiß man wofür man sich entscheiden sollte 

Positives  an dem Bericht:
Hilfe-Gruppen verlinkt und keine große Verallgemeinerungen..

Schönen Abend noch
Creep


----------



## art90 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

seit southpark sollte das jedem bekannt sein xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5IUd5fJ67c


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Cop schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben,das ich genau diese erkenntniss über mich auch gerade erlebt habe, das ich Spielesüchtig bin. ( bin aber bisher noch immer zum klo gegangen! )
> 
> Ich habe viel stunden am PC verbracht, und unmengen an Kohle in daueraufrüstungen und Games gesteckt.
> Mein Soziales umfeld hat sich auf einige wenige beschränkt, wovon einige selber "süchtig" sind, und einige mich halt nicht aufgeben wollten. Ich habe aber stunden in Hardwareforen verbracht.
> ...



Ganz im Gegenteil, Respekt


----------



## NCphalon (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Neulich in Spiegel TV kam auch so en bericht, da ham die das "Unreal süchtige Kind" als Beispiel für Süchtige genommen xD


----------



## VERGiL (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Also wer aufstehen kann um sich nen Eimer zu holen, kann glaub ich auch schnell mal eben aufs Klo gehen


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Cop schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das mich jetzt ne menge leute verurteilen, aber genauso war ich auch noch vor wenigen tagen.



Nö, gar nicht. Ich kann das gut verstehen. Bei mir läuft das auch immer phasenweise. Mal spiele ich ein halbes bis zwei Jahre extrem viel, dann mal wieder drei Jahre fast gar nicht. Das wechselt immer je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## CentaX (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Hm, was will uns der Vater damit sagen? Weil er in der Erziehung versagt hat, verallgemeinert er es einfach mal und macht sich damit bei denen, die Ahnung haben, total lächerlich.
Klar dürften auch in diesem Forum viele Leute spielesüchtig sein... Ich bins allerdings nicht, ich spiele an sich kaum noch etwas, verbringe die meiste Zeit mit Foren oder Videos gucken (was auch woanders gehen würde, wenn ich nen richtigen Fernseher hätte und keine 20 Jahre alte Röhre mit nem Videorecorder, der nochn Tick älter ist)
Also, was ist dann süchtig... Vorm PC hängen, wenn und weil man nichts besseres zu tun hat oder den ganzen Tag den Fernseher laufen lassen und sich die dümmsten Sendungen auf den dümmsten Sendern angucken, mit schön viel Werbung drin, um naive Leute dazu zu bringen, was neues zu kaufen?
Naja, ich schweife ab.

Fakt ist, er hat in der Erziehung versagt, will sich jetzt nochmal wichtig fühlen und vllt etwas Kohle kriegen und geht deswegen zu ner Zeitung. Das wirklich traurige daran sind eigentlich nur noch die Eltern, die den Kindern die Schuld geben... Klar haben die auch nen großen Einfluss drauf, was aus ihnen als Jugendlicher wird, aber wenn die Eltern so einen Mist bauen, haben auch sie keine Chance. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung..


----------



## KeTTenHuND (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Eimer, Windeln aka. Inkomaterial & Mütter im Schwitzkasten durch die Wohnung schleifen??? Alles Lötzinn .

Als meine Eltern damals mal schliefen habe ich sie angekettet und mir im KH einen künstlichen Darmausgang & einen Blasenkatheter legen lassen - alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung .

[kiddingOFF]

P.S.: Wer solche Blätter ernst nimmt, bei dem versagt auch die moderne Medizin... .

//so long
KeTTe_, braucht keinen Doktor - war immer schon krank._


----------



## Reigenspieler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Cop schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das mich jetzt ne menge leute verurteilen, aber genauso war ich auch noch vor wenigen tagen.


Nö, aber eine Spiele-PC bzw. Konsole ist einfach eine Zeitfressmaschiene, mit Sucht hat es nur bedingt was zu tun. Auswüchse wären z. B. Informationssucht (kann man aber auch durch zu viel Bücher lesen bekommen, uuuuhh verbrennt Bücher ^^) im Fall von Internet Foren und Sammelsucht im Fall von WoW.
Wie gesagt, mit dem PC hat das nur bedingt was zu tun. Genauso wenig wie der Eimer mit dem PC  ...


----------



## Havenger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

ja kostenlose zeitungen brauchen immer was um mehr leser anzuziehen ... um ehrlich zu sein galube davon kein wort ... und wenn dann sind es zum teil auch erziehungsfehler ...


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die kostenlose Wochenendzeitung "Münchner Samstags Blatt" hat einen fragwürdigen Artikel über Computerspielsucht veröffentlicht. Dieser bezieht sich auf die Aussage eines Vaters, dessen Sohn zwei Jahre lang Computerspielsüchtig war. Hier hieß es "_Viele Computerspieler ... stellen sich zum Beispiel einen Eimer unter den Schreibtisch oder ziehen sich Windeln an, weil sie während des Spiels den Schreibtisch nicht verlassen wollen_"


 Das grenzt ja schon fast an Rufmord. Was heißt bitte viele? Und ich möchte mal bitte einen Fall sehen, wo sich ein Computerspieler mit ner Windel vor dem Rechner und einem Nachttopf neben diesem setzt um länger Zocken zu können??!!
Das ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ich meine wozu gibt es sonst sone Kürzel wie AfK"lo" 


> Darüber hinaus soll es auch zu gewaltätigen Ausschreitungen kommen, wenn Eltern versuchen ihrem Kind, das Computerspielen zu verbieten - dabei werden angeblich "_Mütter in den Schwitzkasten genommen_" und "_durch die Wohnung geschleift_".


 Zu solchen Ausschweifungen kommt es nur, wenn Eltern ihre Kinder falsch erzogen haben. Das hat mit nichten etwas mit Computerspielen zu tun, die i. d. R. erst in einem Lebensabschnitt auftreten, wo der Großteil an grundlegender Erziehung schon abgeschlossen ist.


> Bezug auf die allgemeine Spielerkultur wird dabei nicht genommen - der Artikel verallgemeinert zwar nicht direkt, berichtet aber auch nicht über andere Fälle - der im Artikel genannte Fall soll angeblich "_viele Computerspieler_" betreffen.
> 
> QUELLE: "Heroin aus der Steckdose" - Wochenanzeiger Mnchen


Wie der Artikel verallgemeinert direkt und nimmt kein Bezug zur allgemeinen Spielkultur? Es wird anfänglich ausschliesslich von Computerspielen gesprochen, was defakto alle Spiele mit einschliesst. Aber wenn man mal sieht welche Intension der Anklagende hat, erkennt man schnell das nur eine bestimmte Sparte gemeint ist nämlich Rollenspiele. Ich hatte mir die Seite mal angeschaut. Diese ist voll mit Ressentiments gegen so ziemlich jede Art von Computerspielen und das ganze sieht für mich eher nach einem digitalten Rachefeldzug gegen diese aus. Da ist nicht Fundiertes zu lesen sondern lediglich emotionalisierte, subjektive Ansichten und einseitig belegte Studie, wo die Gegenansichten die diese entkräften würden verschwiegen werden.

Die Seite hat für mich einen vergleichbaren nützlichen Inhalt, wie wenn ich ein Taschentuch essen würde, nämlich nichts außer unnütze Balaststoffe. 

Aber das solch oberflächige Defarmierungen wiedermals aus Bayern kommen, läßt mich nur noch müde lächeln, was anderes kennt man von dort unten ja nicht.

MfG


----------



## Becksq9 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



anselm schrieb:


> Ich kenn keinen der so etwas macht, aber manchen Kindern könnte man so etwas zu trauen.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mich nach so einer Aktion schämen



oh ja, hab so eine Aktion mal im TV gesehen 

Stichwort: Super Nanny

YouTube - Felix vs Mutti


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

1.) Hat solch ein Verhalten nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun, da ist "ordentlich" etwas in der Erziehung schief gegangen und
2.) sind das Gros die "Realitysendungen" gefaked und ich meine das die SuperNanny auch dazu gehört. 

Von daher möchte ich gerne mal den Beweis sehen das man so aggressiv ausschliesslich durch Computerspiele wird. 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Selbst wenn es solche extremen Einzelfälle gibt, was ich nicht glaube, so wird wiedereinmal der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. Solchen Artikeln schenke ich nur noch wenig beachtung. Ich würde dem Auto nur ne Mail schreiben und Ihn bedauern das er schon sowas schreiben muss, damit er überhaupt noch einen Artikel veröffentlicht bekommt.

Cop: Respekt. Willst du nicht deinen Nachbarn fragen


----------



## Low (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



> Na? Neue Anregung bekommen?



Bestimmt nicht!

Ich hab mir nur vorgestellt wie erbärmlich manche Leute sind. 
Es wird aufjedenn Fall Leute geben die das Machen. es gibt doch auch Leute die vor dem pc gestorben sind weil sie nichts gegessen/getrunken haben.


----------



## riedochs (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Das war aber inKorea und die sind noch schräger drauf. War ein Starcraft Spieler wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## .Mac (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Ich denke es bestimmt jeder selbst ob er süchtig nach Spielen ist, ich persöhnlich habe vor 2 Jahren das Spielen fast komplett aufgegeben und arbeite höchstens nur noch als Grafiker an meinem Home-PC.

Ich denke man sollte es auch nicht unterschätzen das viele zu viel spielen bzw. kaum noch den PC ausmachen. Aber wie gesagt, jeder entscheidet für sich selbst wann man zu viel spielt.

Allerdings finde ich diese populistischen Artikel extrem Niveaulos, genau wie andere Experten (wie sich ja schon nennen.), welche sagen das wenn man mehr als 4 Std. am Tag an dem PC sitzt sofort süchtig ist, das sind meist Leute welche selbst kaum den PC nutzen, sonst hätten sie auch bemerkt das man ihn auch für andere Sachen nutzen kann.

Ich nutze z.B. neben den Aufträgen hauptsächlich den PC um mich zu informieren / weiterzubilden / Nachrichten zu lesen.

Ich finde der Artikel gehört in die Bild, würde in das Schema passen.


----------



## killer89 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Ok, ich gebs zu, ich bin PC-süchtig... ich sitze jeden Tag mehr als 8 Stunden vor dem Rechner... 

Hallo? Hakts? Ich mein, ich sitz da ja auch vor, aber eben von Berufswegen. Am Wochenende sitz ich gelegentlich auch mal n paar Stunden vorm PC, aber seitdem ich arbeite hat sich das extrem verringert, weil man eher zusieht, dass man mal rauskommt um einen Ausgleich zu seinem Job zu haben. Ich finde das ist wichtig.

Auch wenn ich nicht so oft in ne Disco geh oder so, ich sehe zu sonst irgendwie Kontakt mit meinem Freunden und Bekannten zu halten, sei es auf Geburtstagen oder in Vereinen.

Der im Artikel beschriebene Fall ist echt ein Extremfall und darf um Himmels Willen nicht verallgemeinert werden! Wie bereits gesagt wurde, gibts das seeeehr selten und wenn dann handelt es sich auch wirklich um eine Sucht. Ich frage mich nur, wie jemand, der keine Bewegung und somit kein Training hat seine Eltern in den Schwitzkasten nehmen kann!?

MfG


----------



## anselm (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



.Mac schrieb:


> Ich nutze z.B. neben den Aufträgen hauptsächlich den PC um mich zu informieren / weiterzubilden / Nachrichten zu lesen.



So ähnlich ist es bei mir auch
Ich bin vielleicht mal am Wochenende 4 Stunden dran (nicht am Stück), aber davon spiele ich wenn überhaupt nur eine halbe Stunde.
Ich beschäftige mich  z.B. mit 3D - Programmen wie Blender. Bin jetzt automatisch süchtig nach dem PC ?

Das ist doch Schwachsinn, zu sagen wer x Stunden am PC ist, ist süchtig.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Kinder werden halt heute nicht mehr erzogen.
Ob das wirklich an Computer Games liegt ist sehr fraglich.


----------



## killer89 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Nein, aber man setzt die Kinder vor Fernseher oder PC und sagt, guck da!
Viele Eltern beschäftigen sich leider nicht mehr mit ihren Kindern und das ist eher das Problem als irgendwelche PC-Spiele (die im Übrigen von vielen Eltern auch nicht wirklich kontrolliert werden )

MfG


----------



## FloH 31 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Auch wenn der Beitrag die Tatsachen vielleicht etwas überzogen darstellt ist die Kernaussage ja eigentlich richtig. Der Pc hat nunmal einen hohen Suchtfaktor und gerade wenn es im "rl" nicht so gut läuft besteht durchaus die Gefahr, in die virtuelle Welt zu flüchten.

Ich selbst (16) hatte eine Zeit lang auch ne krasse Suchtphase. Der PC war eigentlich das einzige, was noch existiert hat. Bin vor der Schule um 5 aufgestanden, um noch an den Pc zu gehen und während der Schule hatte ich nur noch das Ziel, wieder vor die Mattscheibe zu kommen. Streit mit Eltern etc. waren an der Tagesordnung und Freunde gab es auch keine mehr. Nebenbei hatte ich mit 14 satte 105 Kilo Kampfgewicht (!!) . 

Nunja es gab halt nen Punkt, wo ich mir selbst gesagt habe, so kann es nicht weitergehen also hab ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und den meisten Kram in den Keller gebracht. Jetzt wieg ich 25 Kilo weniger, treibe viel Sport, habe Hobbys und Freunde. ^^
Liegt halt auch viel an einem selbst...


----------



## Stevii (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

******** mein Eimer is voll.

Was soll ich jetzt machen


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

XD

....................

ich bin für methadonausgabe an spielesüchtige.


----------



## Havenger (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

ja kenne auch spielsüchtige einer war sogar so krank der hat seine hygiene dafür vernachlässigt und ratet was : wow ! und der saß dann auch noch 20 min neben mir in der tram  ... meine arme nase ...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



Cop schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben,das ich genau diese erkenntniss über mich auch gerade erlebt habe, das ich Spielesüchtig bin. ( bin aber bisher noch immer zum klo gegangen! )
> 
> Ich habe viel stunden am PC verbracht, und unmengen an Kohle in daueraufrüstungen und Games gesteckt.
> Mein Soziales umfeld hat sich auf einige wenige beschränkt, wovon einige selber "süchtig" sind, und einige mich halt nicht aufgeben wollten. Ich habe aber stunden in Hardwareforen verbracht.
> ...



Das meinst du doch wohl nicht ernst oder? Und wozu haben wir dann versucht dich zu beraten und weiterzubilden?
Ich glaube zwar nicht dass du Spielsüchtig bist, das bist du genauso wennig wie ich, aber deine Stromrechnung wird es dir danken.
@ Topic:

Mein Eimer ist voll...
Dann pinkel ich einfach aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Cop (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

ja, nun werkelt ein Atom für mich !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Den Atom find ich zum .
Bei meinem Netbook macht der nichts als Ärger.


----------



## Xion4 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

In die Schiene spielsüchtig würde ich mich nun nicht setzen, denke aber, es gibt mit Sciherheit solche Extreme wie in dem Artikel. Ich denke gerade Rollenspiele sind gefährlich.

Ich spiele nur TF2 und L4D/2 online, und L4D nicht sonderlich gerne da die Sessions immer ewig dauern. Alle offline Spiele sind nur kurze Happen und schnell langweilig.

Mein Spielverhalten variiert, mal 3 Wochen garnicht, dann auch mal nen Sonntag 7-8 Stunden, kommt drauf an mit wem ich zocke. Der PC ist mein Hobby, ich beschäftige mich auch gerne mit der Hardware, somit geht schon sehr viel Zeit und gerne auch mal Geld drauf.

Ich denke schon dass diese Spielesucht ernst zu nehmen ist, habe selbst den Kontakt zum besten Kumpel abgebrochen als es losging, dass ein Online Rollenspiel wichtiger war als seine Freunde.

Ich habe auch nen Arbeitskollegen der WOWler ist, der hat nachts nen zweiten Job, kommt zwischen 2 und 4 nach Hause, zockt noch ne Runde, geht um halb sechs ins Bett um dann entweder um 8 oder 11 auf der Arbeit zu sein. In meinen Augen nicht gesund, absolut nicht.

Dennoch finde ich diese Pauschalisierungen unter aller Kanone. Du magst doch als jemand der nen Shooter spielt niemanden mehr davon erzählen, weil du von "normalen" Menschen schief angeschaut wirst.

Man beachte auch die gute Recherche des Artikels, professionell echt: " die Altersgruppe von 15" das ist mal geil...


----------



## killer89 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Richtig Xion  

Nur finde ich, hast du eines falsch gemacht... du hättest den Kontakt zu deinem Kumpel halten müssen und ihm ggf. helfen sollen, finde ich zumindest.

Aber es ist leider echt so, es wird nur noch pauschalisiert, wenn man zockt. Ich hab sonen Asi von Arbeitskollegen, der meinte mein Wochenende besser zu kennen, nur, weil ich ihm einmal gesagt habe, dass ich gerne mal ne Runde Call of Duty zocke. Dabei hab ich das schon 3 oder 4 Wochen nicht mehr gemacht, da ich atm nur an meinem Rechner schraube und hier im Forum reinschaue. 
Davon abgesehen hab ich auch noch andere Hobbys und Aufgaben, aber die Menschen neigen nun einmal dazu alles auf den kleinsten Nenner zu bringen. Demnach hat mein Kollege n Alkoholproblem, wenn ich hör, dass er wieder nur das ganze Wochenende getrunken hat...

Ich glaub, das reib ich ihm nächstes Mal unter die Nase...

MfG


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Hier mal ein Film Tip von mir der Computerspiele zum Inhalt hat.
Ich finde den Film klasse.
*Bester Film den keiner gesehen hat: Ben X*
Visuell und akustisch ein herausragender Film, der sich einem klassischen “Problem”-Thema sehr unkonventionell nähert. Überzeugend gespielt und inszeniert fasselt die Geschichte des am Asperger Syndrom erkrankten Ben, der sein wahres Leben nur in einem Online-Rollenspiel ausleben kann. Überraschend auch, dass der Film so gar nicht die sonst übliche Dämonisierung der Computerspiele betreibt, sondern das Spiel geschickt als Katalysator der Story benutzt. Unbedingt sehenswertes Kleinod aus den Niederlanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Mein Eimer ist voll...
> Dann pinkel ich einfach aus dem Fenster.


 
Hmm, oder die Wasserkühlung auffüllen. 

Ich finde, dass der Artikel doch sehr verallgemeinert. Man könnte beim Leser zu der Meinung kommen, dass es allen Spielern so geht, die dauerhaft am Computer hängen, besonders eben Onlinespieler.


----------



## riedochs (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Münchner Samstags Blatt: "Heroin aus der Steckdose"*

Sind wir nicht all ein bisschen Bluna


----------

